# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Who's leaving Channel 9?

## old okie

The teaser was on tonight that "someone" was leaving Channel 9 to be announced on the 15th.  Anyone hear any word as to the one leaving?

----------


## mugofbeer

They'd make a bigger thing out of it if it were Gary England.

----------


## SoonerQueen

I hope not Gary. I know he is probably ready to retire, but he has gotten us through so many bad weather events, I feel safer with him on  KWTV. I heard it might be Amy.

----------


## Thunder

> I hope not Gary. I know he is probably ready to retire, but he has gotten us through so many bad weather events, I feel safer with him on  KWTV. I heard it might be Amy.


.... No one is safe with Gary.   He lags and is very slow.  Just by watching him, I can fall asleep more quickly!

I hope it is him, because it is his time to go.  KWTV can pay only so much to continue the life support machines.  The time has come.  Unplug.

----------


## Soonerus

Ready for Gary and Bob Barry to leave...

----------


## crimsoncrazy

Amy McRee

----------


## drumsncode

I think this post says it all.
http://www.thelostogle.com/2010/09/0...ell-amy-mcree/

----------


## kevinpate

> They'd make a bigger thing out of it if it were Gary England.


Maybe someone wants to be a stay at home parent.  Maybe someone is bumping to a bigger market.  I don't have a clue who is going where, but I don't think it will be Gary.  If Mr. Jump Back were leaving, I believe 9 woulda starting pimping teasers two  months back and we'd have multiple daily count down segments by now.

----------


## adaniel

> I think this post says it all.
> http://www.thelostogle.com/2010/09/0...ell-amy-mcree/


If Amy McRee leaves, that will be the end of me and Channel 9. She's the only bearable anchor on that channel. The station overall has become annoyingly contrived in their news content, and a shakeup is needed. But why of all people would they not renew her contract? 

If anyone needs to be shown the door, its Mr. England. You cannot doubt his knowledge, but he is so crabby and senile and it shows badly when he's on the air. KWTV is just milking that man to death for ratings. Let him go so he can enjoy his old age.

----------


## TaoMaas

> But why of all people would they not renew her contract?


My sources say it's Amy who is leaving.  It's not a matter of the station not renewing her contract.  I think her hubby got a job in another city, plus she'd been talking about wanting to try something else for a while now.  Being a main anchor at a local affiliate is a bit of a Catch 22 scenario.  It's about as good of a job as you can hope for, but it requires you to be away from your family every night M-F.  Think about it...if you had kids, you'd miss almost all of their ballgames, school plays, etc...  That's a pretty hefty price to pay.

----------


## scott

The thing about Amy is I feel like she never really got comfortable at her job.  She seems very reserved with emotions and what is said about her family.  I mean she wears the wedding ring sometimes, probably more since her belly is growing, but never talks about it, her husband, or daughter. 
I guess if I wanted just the news I would watch CNN, but I like the personallity of local people and some joking around sometimes, like the morning news!

----------


## Jersey Boss

> The thing about Amy is I feel like she never really got comfortable at her job.  She seems very reserved with emotions and what is said about her family.  I mean she wears the wedding ring sometimes, probably more since her belly is growing, but never talks about it, her husband, or daughter. 
> I guess if I wanted just the news I would watch CNN, but I like the personallity of local people and some joking around sometimes, like the morning news!


That show would be called THE VIEW.

----------


## rcjunkie

> Ready for Gary and Bob Barry to leave...


Considering the fact that Bob Barry works for Channel 4, your wish for him to leave channel 9 is granted.

----------


## ljbab728

> Considering the fact that Bob Barry works for Channel 4, your wish for him to leave channel 9 is granted.


I think he was referring to the fact the Bob Barry senior announced that's he's retiring as the "Voice of the Sooners" after the end of this season.

----------


## TaoMaas

I wouldn't look for Gary E. to retire anytime soon.  For meteorologists, the Okla. City market is the "big time".  It's the major leagues...Broadway.  So, if a station has someone who is still drawing good numbers in that environment, they're going to keep throwing money at him until he no longer performs.  If Gary drops to a distant #3 during severe weather...yeah, I think we'll see him go.  But until that happens, Ch. 9 will be more than happy to keep him.

----------


## Bigrayok

I think at one time, Gary England was the highest paid television weatherman in the world. I do not know if this is true now. I like Amy McKree but have always thought her news delivery seems forced and uncomfortable.

Bigray in Ok

----------


## Dustin

> I think at one time, Gary England was the highest paid television weatherman in the world. I do not know if this is true now. I like Amy McKree but have always thought her news delivery seems forced and uncomfortable.
> 
> Bigray in Ok



He better be the highest paid weatherman in the world.  He's been around for decacdes!

----------


## drum4no1

Its my understanding that Gary has a lifetime contract.  So if thats true it will be a Big Bob Barry situation in that Gary will step down when he is ready. 

I suspect Gary could come in #3 during severe weather, beat an animal and shoot a cameraman on air and not get fired by KWTV

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

The way I see it, if the dude has a bronze bust in the front lobby, he's going away on his own terms. Just sayin'.

----------

